# Scope suggestions



## Thereelmccoy (Feb 3, 2015)

I need to equip CVA with a scope. Any thoughts for a 1 week season ??


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Feb 4, 2015)

Nikon omega


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 4, 2015)

While I don't say spend $1,000 on a new scope I wouldn't use the cheapest Wally World scope either. I have had 3 of the low end Bushnell 3x9 scopes break in 1 season. I was using 150 grains of powder and shooting a lot.  I still use Bushnell I just went to a better model. The Nikon ProStaff is a decent scope that won't break the bank.


----------



## Gecko (Feb 4, 2015)

I have a Burris Fullfield II 2-7x35 with a #4 reticle.  It holds zero.  It's compact, plenty bright.  It's a perfect scope for a muzzleloader.  It will not break the bank either.


----------



## outdoorlife99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Just got myself a cva also, for a one week season......went with a Leopold shotgun/muzzleloader for $200  at opticplanet an it's great.


----------



## Chase4556 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a $40 cabellas muzzleloader scope on my CVA wolf. 

I have not adjusted it in 2 years, and it will clover leaf my loads at 100yds, hitting 2 inches high.... just like I set it 2 years ago. 

Just saying...


----------



## Throwback (Mar 20, 2015)

im probably going to put one on my CVA this year too. 
i may hunt more with it as a result.


----------



## muzzy17is (Mar 27, 2015)

Chase4556 said:


> I have a $40 cabellas muzzleloader scope on my CVA wolf.
> 
> I have not adjusted it in 2 years, and it will clover leaf my loads at 100yds, hitting 2 inches high.... just like I set it 2 years ago.
> 
> Just saying...




What bullet/powder load are you using and what model scope? I'm going to put one on my Wolf this year as well.


----------



## Devildog2591 (Mar 29, 2015)

I put a Leupold 2-7 x33 on top my CVA.


----------



## TJay (Mar 30, 2015)

I found a Bushnell 4200 3 x 9 x 40 on sale for $200.  This was either in 2013 or 2012.  It has been a good reliable scope and it came with a rainsuit as part of the promotion.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2015)

One of my friends has had the same Cabelas's Pine Ridge muzzleloader scope on his CVA for at least fifteen years or probably more now and has killed an enormous pile of deer with it. I don't know if he has even adjusted it since he first zeroed it. I think it was less than $100.


----------



## Deerhead (Mar 30, 2015)

Do yourself a favor, do not skimp on your scope. I would suggest a Leopold.  Last thing you want to see is a fogged up scope.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not saying go all out, but don't go out and buy the cheapest one you can find.  Imagine yourself hunting, and having an oportunity at the biggest buck of your life, do you really want to be sitting there with the cheapest scope you can find?  

If you must cut cost, do it by going simple, with less features, smaller objective lenses, and less magnification, while still buying quality optics.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 1, 2015)

muzzy17is said:


> What bullet/powder load are you using and what model scope? I'm going to put one on my Wolf this year as well.



Sorry, not in the muzzleloading forum very often. My Wolf will cloverleaf the 240gr Hornady XTP loads over 2 50gr Triple 7 pellets. Using triple 7 primers as well.  One of the best prices, and it shoots great. Furthest shots on a deer so far are 175 and 160yds. Both deer were found about 30yds from where they were shot, good blood trails and massive damage. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...bullets/_/N-1100204/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_104547780

Seems like basspro may not carry them anymore? I never see them in the store, and now they are not on their website. However, have no fear. If you don't want to order them online, I have found that the thompson center sells their brand at walmart. Usually around $10 for a package of 30 bullets/sabots and shoots the exact same as the XTP. I caught them on sale at my local walmart for $7 a box and bought the 3 boxes they had. I'm set for a while. 



NCHillbilly said:


> One of my friends has had the same Cabelas's Pine Ridge muzzleloader scope on his CVA for at least fifteen years or probably more now and has killed an enormous pile of deer with it. I don't know if he has even adjusted it since he first zeroed it. I think it was less than $100.



The Pine Ridge is the same scope I have. 2-7x32 if I remember right. Only regret is that its not a 40mm objective. In really low light, its really difficult if not impossible to get a deer in the cross hairs.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 1, 2015)

Burris 1.75-5x20 that came off of an old 444, think I gave $50 for it... 

I don't shoot my CVA Wolf Magnum over 100-150 yards...


----------



## shdw633 (May 2, 2015)

I got a Cabelas Powderhorn scope for $54, they don't make them anymore, but the scope has a drop reticle and has worked flawlessly and has even killed a deer or two since I bought it a couple years ago.  If your going to use the gun alot, like for midwest hunting where they allow ML's during the shotgun season, then yes, get a good scope with a BDC, but if your going to use it for the one week ML season only, then look for the best discounted or clearance/on sale ML scope you can find, preferably with a BDC reticle.  JMO


----------

